# Skil 1830 combo (fixed & plunge)



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well guys, my friend asked for his Hitachi M12V back. So I got to go back to my Skil. Which, is not bad. It's just small. Does anyone know if it's for table use. I want to use it in the table but also as a handheld too. Any advise will be great.


C.Craig:moil:


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello Christopher, The 1830 will not fit in the RAS900 table by Skil. I just found it out the hard way. The base is too large for the table mounting plate. I kept the 1830 combo but bought a DeWalt 618 for the table. Christopher, see this post.

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/40374-skil-products-now-i-know.html


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Hello Christopher, The 1830 will not fit in the RAS900 table by Skil. I just found it out the hard way. The base is too large for the table mounting plate. I kept the 1830 combo but bought a DeWalt 618 for the table. Christopher, see this post.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/40374-skil-products-now-i-know.html


That sucks Dave that u could n't return it. I got a table already built and a 9x12 Grizzly plate with just the center hole drilled. I make my own holes for the router. I think it will go but I think I need to build me a lift for it.
Thanks Dave, sorry u had to go through that but that's how this world works.

C.Craig


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Christopher,
Sorry, I was thinking you were going to use the Skil table..:wub: ....it seems to me that your solution is to use the fixed base with the grizzly plate and the plunge base for the handheld work. If this isn't correct someone please correct me. Also, there was a post where someone did a scan of their router base to locate the holes for drilling the plate....very clever I thought. I'm setup now with the Skil table and DeWalt router and have made some things already and I just love it. I also got to like the idea of having the 1830 with both bases. It opens up more possibilities for me. My goal is to make frames and cabinet doors. Good luck. Dave


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

No, it's kool Dave. Let me see them pics when u get done with them. Good luck and thanks again.


C.Craig


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Christopher, your Skil's fixed base should work fine in a table.


----------



## nutbushchris77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Mike. I know what I am doing for the weekend now...


C.Craig


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You and me both Christoper, I have 6 or 7 routers to mount this weekend. Here are three of them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The skill table is really simple, just uses three fairly straight brackets to hold the router in place. The brackets are bent into an L with a 1/2 short leg, the rest about 3-4 inches. You wedge the router into a routed recess (which you can rout to fit on a home made table) and uses butterfly nuts to tighten the whole thing into place. There was a pretty decent review of this combo some time ago. I've since replaced my Skill setup, but it was nice to use once you wrestled the router into the exact right position.


----------

